# heat intolerance



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

I am wondering if anyone else has such awful heat sensitivity like I do. If I am in heat, usually direct sunlight, it feels like something is crawling all over my arms and legs. Is this Hashimotos or something else?


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't get a crawly sensation but I can't tolerate the heat at ALL. Australian summers are pure hell for me and my family complains about how cold I have to have the air conditioning.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Desertrose said:


> I don't get a crawly sensation but I can't tolerate the heat at ALL. Australian summers are pure hell for me and my family complains about how cold I have to have the air conditioning.


So...you're one of THOSE people who make the rest of us (who lean more toward cold intolerance) wear sweaters and jackets in the summer!!??


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes!  I can't undress beyond my skin, whereas THEY can add layers.


----------

